

Ask HN: Summer internships in Canada? - windsurfer

Inspired by the other post, who is looking for interns in Canada this summer? We've got a pretty active startup community up north, or so I'm told.<p>Please post in the following format:<p>Company Name:<p>Company Size (number of people employed):<p>Company URL:<p>City:<p>Position:<p>Contact Email:<p>Skills Needed:
======
Mankhool
TELUS <http://about.telus.com/careers/en/studentprogram.html>

------
ch00ey
+1 for Montreal area

------
abbasmehdi
RIM hires a whole bunch of interns and co-ops.

~~~
windsurfer
I know.

